# Trovoada 29 de Agosto 2013 - Martimlongo (Algarve)



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 21:41)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013*

40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013*



Agreste disse:


> 40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?



Esta era a previsão do AROME






Parece-me um modelo excelente, esteve bem hoje e esteve bem nos dias em que a temperatura disparou em Faro. Um modelo para acompanhar no futuro.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013*



Agreste disse:


> 40mm em Martimlongo numa hora?



Exactamente 






Às 16h30 passou uma célula muito activa mesmo sobre Martinlongo e, nestas situações de forte advecção (associados a uma DANA ou núcleo de ar muito frio em altura), já se sabe que nuns sítios pode estar a chover torrencialmente e a poucos quilómetros não cair uma gota de água.
Na minha opinião, esteve muito bem o IPMA com os avisos publicados durante a tarde.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2013 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013*



Gerofil disse:


> Exactamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente a essa hora estava eu um pouco abaixo do Cachopo. E a célula não trazia bom aspecto não! ehehe!

Podem ver aqui algumas fotos desta tarde (estão grandes para colocar aqui directamente).
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619060298138962.1073741830.488814757830184&type=1

Fica aqui uma amostra.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2013*

Já agora, fica aqui o video que mostra um pouco do que vi esta tarde. Faltaram os relâmpagos, que foram vistos mas não ficaram registados...


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2013 às 17:14)

*Trovoada 29 de Agosto 2013 - Martim Longo (Algarve)*

Trovoada de 29 de agosto de 2013 em Martim Longo. Fotos do Richard dos Santos.


----------



## Rachie (2 Set 2013 às 21:03)

Fotos do Lutão (Martim Longo) cerca de 24 horas depois da chuvada de 29 de Agosto (por algum motivo não consigo colocar as imagens, por isso deixo apenas os links):


A água desceu por esta encosta:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/r77p.jpg

Atravessou a estrada dexando poças que "sobreviveram" até ao dia seguinte:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dkha.jpg

E seguiu campo fora (a erva acamada foi por onde passou a água):
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/nkf2.jpg

Mais exemplos:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/xz0n.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/s5l1.jpg


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2013 às 22:06)

Rachie disse:


> Fotos do Lutão (Martim Longo) cerca de 24 horas depois da chuvada de 29 de Agosto (por algum motivo não consigo colocar as imagens, por isso deixo apenas os links):



Na página das minhas imagens (My Images) do imageshack tem-se acesso ao conjunto de imagens da sua conta. Em cada thumbnail (miniatura) aparece um menu à direita, se clicar no 1º item desse menu (um i num circulo) aparece um menu. Nesse menu verá uma caixa de texto precedida de "Forums". O código que aparece nessa caixa é o que deve colar no post aqui.


----------

